# Bike shipping - Canada to Australia



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Happy new year to everyone!!!

Quick question. I live in Australia and I am on my way to Canada in 3 weeks and looking to buy a new bike (bikes are way cheaper in CAN or USA compaed to AUS). Any suggestions on the cheapest way to ship it back to Oz?

Going to Whistler via Air Canada from SFO then back to Oz with Qantas. It would be great if I can avoid carrying the box with me while holidaying so wouldn't mind shipping it back home. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

A bike box as luggage is going to be MUCH cheaper than any freight, some airlines don't charge extra for overseas flights, some might charge $100 for one way bike box as luggage. You're likely looking at $400 freight for quick freight and $150 and 8-10 weeks for parcel post (and a high risk of it being squashed or stolen). Give Qantas a call and ask them what they'd charge for a bike box. 

If you buy the bike at a Vancouver shop, just get them to hang on to it for you until you're headed back to the airport for your return trip.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey matey,

Thanks for the information and the reply. You are right. I just called both airlines and I might even been able to bring it all the way back to Oz for free as I can check it as my second bag. Just need to make sure I declare it as used as duty would be pretty high.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

In 3 weeks you might be able to find a few portions of trails to ride it on and get it good and dirty. At the moment North Vancouver has a lot of snow even at 100m elevation.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice, love to see the snow!!! going to BC for the snowboarding rather than MTB!! Just want to take advantage of the prices in USA & Canada as the bikes are 50% cheaper!!!! About getting the bike dirty, Australia is very strict with that so is the opposite case, I need to bring it sparkling clean otherwise will go into quarantine which I definitely don’t want.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

What brand/type of bike are you after? There's lots of 2008 stuff on sale right now in this neck of the woods, especially with the snow, bike sales are slow to say the least. The LBS I deal with regularly has all kinds of stuff on sale right now.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

I am after a 2008 Specialized Demo 8. I can pick up an ex-rental in whislter for about $3,000AUS when the retail value on those bikes is around $7,500AUS here in Oz. Even second hand they cost well over $5K

$3K is the budget I am allow to use (by the wife of course  ) as only a year ago I purchased a Specialized Enduro SL. 

Where do you recommend for me to go and check while in Vancouver?

By the way, thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

iguanabartola said:


> I am after a 2008 Specialized Demo 8. I can pick up an ex-rental in whislter for about $3,000AUS when the retail value on those bikes is around $7,500AUS here in Oz. Even second hand they cost well over $5K
> 
> $3K is the budget I am allow to use (by the wife of course  ) as only a year ago I purchased a Specialized Enduro SL.
> 
> ...


$3000 AUD/$2450 CDN might just get you into the sales price range for clearance 2008 inventory.

For Specialized check with John Henry Bikes and Obsession Bikes in North Vancouver. They were both having clearance sales on new 2008 inventory, you might drop them an email and see what they have available.


----------



## AMR1372 (Apr 29, 2008)

iguanabartola said:


> I am after a 2008 Specialized Demo 8. I can pick up an ex-rental in whislter for about $3,000AUS when the retail value on those bikes is around $7,500AUS here in Oz. Even second hand they cost well over $5K
> 
> $3K is the budget I am allow to use (by the wife of course  ) as only a year ago I purchased a Specialized Enduro SL.
> 
> ...


I just got a bike in Toronto flied it to Portugal in the plane with me, no problem.
You should get it just a little dirty so you can clime it second hand.
This way I think you will not have problems.
Don'T forget you do not pay tax as you are taking the bike out of Canada, you just have to supply the flight number. So it sold be better to get new?
Where are you going in Canada?
O, and happy holidays


----------

